

How We Tracked Every Event in Our App with 6 Lines of Code - TalSafran
https://medium.com/p/breadth-first-analytics-e538ed6567a6

======
JoeAltmaier
What about performance? Can MixPanel scale to every event for every user? This
is supposed to help get from 10,000 to 100,000 so its a very important
question...

